# Use of external codes



## kpennington (Jun 18, 2008)

I understood the use of external or E-codes to further identify the diagnoses when there they are accident/injury related was relative and appropriate to physician office coding.

I work with a non-certified biller who advised another co-worker those were only used with hospital billing?

I need to make sure I am accurate before approaching and clarifying her information.

Thanks for any assistance.

Karolyn


----------



## helmbl (Jun 18, 2008)

I work in the billing area of a clinic and the "E" codes are used all the time.  I do not believe that the "E" codes are restricted based on the facility. 

Loria Helmbrecht
President 
Northern Plains Chapter


----------



## kpennington (Jun 19, 2008)

*external codes*

Thank you for your response.  This clarifies what I believed to be correct coding practice.

Thanks again.

Karolyn


----------

